# Sulcata or Desert



## Deigo (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Hamiltondood (Dec 2, 2020)

Deigo said:


> View attachment 312164


no spurs, so definitely not a sulcata
try washing the wash with water to get that dirt off


----------



## AZGirl (Dec 2, 2020)

Deigo said:


> View attachment 312164


Looks like desert tort to me. And I’m no expert. But I have one.


----------



## Deigo (Dec 2, 2020)

AZGirl said:


> Looks like desert tort to m
> 
> . And I’m no expert. But I have one.


Has yours already gone into hybernation?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Dec 3, 2020)

There are multiple Sparks. Which state are you in?
NV?


----------



## AZGirl (Dec 4, 2020)

Deigo said:


> Has yours already gone into hybernation?


Yes, we got a cold spell just before Halloween. He was already slowing down, Imhad him out for a soak in warmest part of day in sun and I guess he decided that was it. He went to sleep. I called vet to see when I took him in last fall. It was September, so I know he went to sleep in Oct of 2019 also. I didn’t know as much then as I do now, so I kind of worry more. He’ll have colder temps this year than last during his sleep. I also think I let him sleep too long last season. He woke up in early March when I was running vacuum in the room. I’m sort of afraid to check him. Esp after @socalKaren lost hers last Spring. ??


----------



## Deigo (Dec 4, 2020)

AZGirl said:


> Yes, we got a cold spell just before Halloween. He was already slowing down, Imhad him out for a soak in warmest part of day in sun and I guess he decided that was it. He went to sleep. I called vet to see when I took him in last fall. It was September, so I know he went to sleep in Oct of 2019 also. I didn’t know as much then as I do now, so I kind of worry more. He’ll have colder temps this year than last during his sleep. I also think I let him sleep too long last season. He woke up in early March when I was running vacuum in the room. I’m sort of afraid to check him. Esp after @socalKaren lost hers last Spring. ??


So you keep him in your room? What do you keep him in? What temp is your room?


----------



## AZGirl (Dec 4, 2020)

My son just checked Parker, he’s good .... moved his leg when touched. Thank you God. ????


----------



## AZGirl (Dec 4, 2020)

Deigo said:


> So you keep him in your room? What do you keep him in? What temp is your room?



He is in Laundry room, dbl cardboard box sitting on a table. We don’t go in there a lot, except to do laundry. I need to get a thermometer. We are not heating that part of house and I like my house on colder side. So I cannot say for sure what temp is, but I’d say it hasn’t been over 50 since he went to sleep. Prob lowers to 40-45 when outside is 23. That’s on my list to go buy thermometer so I can be sure. It’s very cool to pretty darn cold.

last year, I know I had his temps too high, up to 60.? trying to do a better job this year. ????
We live in 5300 elevation in AZ. So gets much colder than low desert.


----------



## Deigo (Dec 4, 2020)

AZGirl said:


> He is in Laundry room, dbl cardboard box sitting on a table. We don’t go in there a lot, except to do laundry. I need to get a thermometer. We are not heating that part of house and I like my house on colder side. So I cannot say for sure what temp is, but I’d say it hasn’t been over 50 since he went to sleep. Prob lowers to 40-45 when outside is 23. That’s on my list to go buy thermometer so I can be sure. It’s very cool to pretty darn cold.
> 
> last year, I know I had his temps too high, up to 60.? trying to do a better job this year. ????
> We live in 5300 elevation in AZ. So gets much colder than low desert.


What do you put in the box?


----------



## VegasJeff (Dec 6, 2020)

Desert tortoise for sure.


----------



## Zingi (May 7, 2021)

Deigo said:


> View attachment 312164


----------

